# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Diety odchudzające skuteczne

## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma skutecznych diet odchudzających, trzeba jeść wszystko ale z umiarem, najlepiej 5 razy w ciągu dnia w małych ilościach.

----------


## Gosia

Dużo warzyw i owoców. Zamiast obfitej kolacji np. sałatka wieloowocowa.

----------


## powazna4

Jestem na diecie od 5 tygodni. Przestałam jeść słodycze, nie jem żadnych produktów zbożowych, zero węglowodanów. Kurczak, ryby i warzywa, tylko tym się żywię  i niestety schudłam tylko 2 kg. Wcześniej jadłam wszystko na co miałam ochotę i nie tyłam. Jak to możliwe?W czym tkwi problem?Dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## pani marusia

Powazna4, bardzo źle robisz, wykluczając ze swojej diety produkty zbożowe. Wykluczyć należy tylko pieczywo pszenne! Pieczywo razowe zawiera bardzo dużo błonnika, który jest nieoceniony jeśli chodzi o zasługi dla odchudzających się. Całkowicie węglowodanów nie można wykluczać, gdyż to dzięki nim dobrze pracuje nasza głowa i serce. Ale należy je jeść w pierwszej połowie dnia! Poza tym nie zrażaj się niepowodzeniami, efekty nie będą porażające, zwłaszcza gdy oprócz diety nie stosujesz ćwiczeń. 2 kg w ciągu 5 tygodni to nie jest zły wynik.

----------


## magda443

Ze swoich różnych doświadczeń z odchudzaniem to powiem że najlepsze efekty jak do tej pory dała mi suplementacja za pomocą Regenerum Vitae (regenerumvitae.pl). Naturalny preparat, wydajny, na długo starcza, łatwo się aplikuje. Działa kompleksowo, czyli oczyszcza organizm, usprawnia metabolizm, nie ma tutaj żadnych cudów jeśli chodzi o działanie, tylko po prostu siła natury – sylimaryny, jodu, czy guarany, które są podstawą w składzie.

----------


## Algodine

Mitem jest twierdzenie, że im mniej będziemy jeść, tym więcej będziemy chudnąć, gdyż przy takim odżywianiu przemiana materii staje się bardzo wolna. Organizm odkłada wówczas na zapas, do tkanki tłuszczowej kalorie z każdego, nawet najmniejszego posiłku, gdyż chroni się przed dużym ograniczeniem dostawy nowej energii. I tak koło się zamyka, gdyż osoba mało je i nie chudnie.

----------


## adamjanicki

Od miesiąca ograniczyłem spożycie mięsa. Teraz moja dieta to dużo warzyw i brązowy ryż lub kasza. Waga spadła mi tylko 1 kg. Ktoś może mi powiedzieć czy to dobry pomysł i co zrobić aby *skuteczniej zrzucić wagę*?

----------


## Gracjana

5-6 posiłków , często ale po trochę  . Najlepiej jeszcze jak macie wszystkie produkty do różnych dań odważone . Poza tym odchudzanie to nie głodzenie się . odchudzanie to zdrowe odżywianie plus ćwiczenia . Mi bardzo pomógł trener personalny ( a właściwie pomogła pani trener  :Smile:  ) , Katarzyna Gryko . Ma na swoim koncie tytuł absolutnej mistrzyni fitness . Mi dopasowała po badaniach dietę sportową oraz plan treningowy .

----------


## Kremx

W sumie nie ma czegoś takiego jak skuteczna dieta odchudzająca, bo każdy ma inny organizm i na kazdego dziala co innego jednak kilka wspolnych mianownikow w wielu zdrowych dietach jest. Sporo sie nauczylem ze strony Adamed.Expert na temat zdrowych nawykow zywieniowych i tego jak ukladac diete pod swoj organizm, bo przeciez kto najlepiej go zna jak nie my sami?

----------


## Jenczyl

> W sumie nie ma czegoś takiego jak skuteczna dieta odchudzająca, bo każdy ma inny organizm i na kazdego dziala co innego jednak kilka wspolnych mianownikow w wielu zdrowych dietach jest. Sporo sie nauczylem ze strony Adamed.Expert na temat zdrowych nawykow zywieniowych i tego jak ukladac diete pod swoj organizm, bo przeciez kto najlepiej go zna jak nie my sami?


No dobrze. Na stronie Adamed.Expert o której piszesz znalazłem sporo przykładów diet, ale nadal nie mam pojęcia którą wybrać. Sporo osób poleca dietę Dukana, ale ponoć niszczy nerki jaka jest prawda?

----------


## Malwibaa

Słyszałam zdecydowanie więcej złego o diecie Dukana niż dobrego. Naprawdę taki problem po prostu jeść mniej i zdrowiej? Schudłam 7kg nie na żadnej specjalnej diecie, po prostu odstawiłam pieczywo, tłuste potrawy, gazowane napoje. Jadłam warzywa gotowane na parze (bardzo dużo warzyw), owoce, błonnik i uprawiałam dużo sportu. Tylko sie zamęczacie dietami, które nastawiają się na spożywanie tylko niektórych produktów. Sama po sobie też widziałam kiedy lepiej się czuję i mogłam dostosować sama sobie jadłospis a takie diety np Dukana albo kapuściana nie jest dla każdego

----------


## Alize

próbowałam Dukana i nie przyniosła ona skutków. Dużo lepiej sprawdza się dieta pudełkowa.

----------


## Myszmysz

jak już ktoś słusznie zauważył należy wszystko robić z głową a takie nieumiejętne odchudzanie może nie zaprowadzić za daleko. Jest jednak na to sposób aby nadszarpniętą kondycję organizmu jakoś zregenerować. Jak dla mnie mega działa preparat na bazie ziól uwemba w tym bylicy rocznej wspomagany cynkiem. Działa normalnie cuda, ja sceptycznie podchodzę do wszystkiego, ale w tym wypadku jest naprawdę mega mega super

----------


## Karinakul

Witam... schudlam 8kg w 6 tyg. Po 3 waga stanęła na tydz, w tym momencie stoi juz 2. Jak rozruszac metabolizm? Dodam jestem na diecie 1000kcal z odstepstwem ok 100kcal od 6 tyg.

----------


## Brenda55

Na pewno dieta sokowa, ja zastosowałam u siebie taką dietę sokową sokami sportfoodsoki. Dietę miałam  dniową i ładnie miałam przyspieszony metabolizm  :Wink:

----------


## AniaChodurek

Jak dla mnie, diety pomagają. Chodzi o to żeby bilans kaloryczny był po prostu ujemny. Ja np. wolę się podporządkować diecie, którą rozpiszę mi dietetyk z wszystkimi makroskładnikami dobrze rozpisanymi. Osobiscie schudłam dużo na takich dietach, jednak wiadomo trzeba także zacząć się ruszać! Wiadomo dietę można ułożyć sobię samemu, ale ja wolę się podporządkować.
_Pozdrawiam Anita_

----------


## AniaChodurek

Jak dla mnie, diety pomagają. Chodzi o to żeby bilans kaloryczny był po prostu ujemny. Ja np. wolę się podporządkować diecie, którą rozpiszę mi dietetyk z wszystkimi makroskładnikami dobrze rozpisanymi. Osobiscie schudłam dużo na takich dietach, jednak wiadomo trzeba także zacząć się ruszać! Wiadomo dietę można ułożyć sobię samemu, ale ja wolę się podporządkować.
_Pozdrawiam Anita_

----------


## latura

Masz rację, diety pomagają ale najskuteczniej właśnie te rozpisane indywidualnie przez dobrego dietetyka. Korzystam z porad Elżbiety Horby, doświadczonego dietetyka klinicznego z Sokółki z ogromną wiedzą i wykształceniem w tym kierunku więc efekty są praktycznie natychmiast widoczne

----------


## anndziak

Ogranicz węglowodany proste i tłuszcze, na korzyść białka. Do tego więcej ruchu i efekty będą - gwarantuję. Możesz jeszcze zaopatrzyć się np w jakieś witaminy, aby uzupełniać ich ewentualne braki w diecie. Ja kupuję na elitesportfood.pl

----------


## rysiek301

Njalepiej skontaktuj się z dobrym dietetykiem, a nie działaj na własną rękę. Należy indywidualnie dobrać dietę do osoby, a nie szukać gotowych rozwiązań w necie

----------


## iflor

No tak, dietetyk będzie najlepszym wyjściem, ale często nie mamy takiej możliwości. Chociaż działają też dietetycy online, np. na stronie karniak.pl. Oni Ci odpowiednią dietę przygotują. Jednak jeśli potrzebujesz samodzielnie dietę sobie ułożyć, to może skorzystaj z jakiejś darmowej, próbnej, przelicz kalorie i sprawdź, czemu tak, a nie inaczej jest dobrze. Ja tak zamierzam zrobić.

----------


## jowa

ja zamawiam catering od wygodnadieta w ktorym znajduje sie 5 posilkow i jest to dieta niskokaloryczna, swietnie sie na niej czuje i od poczatku roku schudlam 4,5kg!

----------


## rysiek301

Nie zapomnij też o piciu wody. Odstaw słodzone napoje i zamień na wodę. Średnio ok 1,5-2 l dziennie

----------


## Zuzkaaa

Ważne też aby dieta była bezpieczna dla zdrowia. Sama korzystam z cateringu dietetycznego od wygodnejdiety. Zapewniają mi 5 posiłków dziennie, wszystko smaczne, zdrowe i odpowiednio zbilansowane a ja przynajmniej mam pewność, że mój organizm dostaje wszystko czego potrzebuje.

----------


## rysiek301

Tylko zapewne sporo to kosztuje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no różnie to kosztuje, ale dla mnie to koszt do zniesienia  :Smile:  oszczędzam czas, a aktualnie tym bardziej się cieszę, że mam jedzenie dostarczanie pod drzwi i nie muszę się narażać na utratę zdrowia między sklepowymi półkami! a zamawiam z WygodnaDieta.pl, polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi przy odchudzaniu bardzo pomogly pudełka od wygodnadieta. Ich dieta niskokaloryczna jest cudowna, kilogramy spadały bardzo szybko, jedzac ich dania nawet nie poczułam że jestem na diecie.

----------


## rysiek301

> Mi przy odchudzaniu bardzo pomogly pudełka ....


Jak smakuje karton z pudełek?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam niskokaloryczną z WygodnaDieta.pl i jestem bardzo zadowolona, przestrzegam ich zaleceń, jem regularnie i piję dużo wody, i nawet nie czuję, że chudnę! z ich bloga nauczyłam się też sporo przepisów, więc myślę, że po uzyskaniu mojej docelowej wagi będę potrafiła ją utrzymać

----------


## Kasjo155

jedyne co się liczy to bilans kaloryczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak mowa o zrzuceniu kilku kilogramów, to najlepiej się udac do CM Panorama, tam normalnie lekarze przyjmują, a nie ciągle telekonsultacja. Dostaniesz cała rozpiskę, zrobią ci badania, czy przypadkiem ciebie coś nie uczula i juz.  Zobaczysz wszystko bedzie ok. Na spokojnie ogarniesz problem.

----------


## Grorska12

Jedyne co należy to jeść mniej niż wynosi bilans energetyczny

----------


## anikaś

Nie zgodzę się z tym, w doborze diety ważna jest systematyczność i motywacja a dla osób, które mają problem z tym drugim – odpowiednia osoba która będzie nas wspierać w całym tym procesie. Ja uzyskałam taką pomoc od mojej konsultantki z diety 1;1. Utwierdziła mnie w przekonaniu, że aby schudnąć nie muszę wcale wykluczać wszystkich możliwych składników! Śmiało mogę dodać, że wspólnie ze mną przechodziła przez ten cały etap odchudzania i dzięki niej jestem lżejsza o 18kg!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Amfepramon Retard 75mg, tenuate retard 75mg, adipex 75mg, meridia 15



AMFEPRAMON RETARD 75mg / zamiennik tenuate retard

Jest to najsilniejszy środek na odchudzanie w walce z otyłością.Działa znacznie silniej i lepiej niż czeski Adipex Retard,zawiera potrójna dawkę Amfedronu substancji czynnej czyli 75mg. Amfepramon Retard są to tabletki we flakonie o przedłużonym uwalnianiu,w opakowaniu 60 tabletek, dwumiesięczna kuracja odchudzająca.

data ważności:2023

60szt 380zł



Email: angelakowasky@gmail.com



Whatsapp nas: +447479332740




MERIDIA 15 FORTE / blistry 

Skuteczność działania preparatu Meridia opiera się na zapewnieniu organizmu poczucia sytości bez przyjmowania pokarmów. Osoby stosujące Meridię notowały spadek wagi nawet do 20 kg w ciągu miesiąca

producent: Abbott Laboratories

substancja czynna: sibutramina

data ważności: 06/2022

30szt 170zł

90szt 390zł



ADIPEX 75 LONG / blistry

Adipex LONG 75mg tłumi odczucie głodu i ułatwia w ten sposób ograniczenie jedzenia, a tym samym likwiduje zwiększone odkładanie tłuszczu.

Dzięki spowolnionemu uwalnianiu substancji czynnej osiąga się przedłużone, trwające najmniej 10 godzin, tłumienie apetytu.

producent: Abbott Laboratories

substancja czynna: fentermina

data ważności: 06/2022

30szt 190zł

90szt 410zł





ADIPEX RS 75mg

Jest dostępny w postaci tabletek o najmocniejszej dawce substancji czynnej zawierającej 75mg,która jest stopniowo uwalniana do organizmu. Działanie leku polega na hamowaniu nadmiernego apetytu,powoduje nieprzerwany efekt, który tłumi uczucie głodu, podwójna moc działania gwarantuje niesamowite efekty spadku wagi.

producent: Abbott Laboratories USA
substancja czynna: fentermina
data ważnosci: 05/2023
30szt 160zł

90szt 250zł



PHENTERMINE 37,5mg/ zamiennik Adipex Retard

Maksymalnie powstrzymuje apetyt, przyspiesza metabolizm i podwyższa poziom energii.

Magnus Pharmaceuticals

data ważności: 11/2023

30szt 140zł

90szt 270zł




SIBUTRAMINE 20 mg/ zamiennik Meridia

Chlorowodorek sibutraminy to substancja czynna o silnym działaniu przyśpieszającym przemianę materii oraz zwiększającym redukcję tkanki tłuszczowej,zwiększa wydatek energetyczny organizmu i przyspiesza spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej, zmniejsza ryzyko wystąpienia efektu jo-jo

Magnus Pharmaceuticals

data ważności: 02/2023

30szt. 140zł

90szt 280zł



SIBUTRIL 15mg /blistry
Substancją czynną leku jest sybutramina. Działanie leku polega na zwiększaniu poposiłkowego uczucia sytości oraz zwiększaniu wydatku energetycznego, prawdopodobnie w wyniku wzmożonej termogenezy co powoduje utratę wagi.
data ważności: 03/2022

30szt 170zł  promocja 150zł

90szt 280zł  promocja 250zł



SIBUTRAMIN 20 mg

Zwiększa tempo przemiany materii, powoduje ubytek masy ciała, zmniejsza ilość przyjmowanych kalorii oraz apetyt, powoduje zmniejszenie uczucia głodu, nasila poposiłkowe uczucie sytości.

Producent: SWISS,

Pochodzenie: Kanada

data ważności: 02/2023

100szt 260zł  promocja 190zł



PHEN375

Distribution Center USA

Phen375 to jeden z unikalnych preparatów na odchudzanie na całym świecie. Produkt oryginalny, produkowany jest w Ameryce, w laboratorium zatwierdzonym przez amerykańską agencję ds. Żywności i Leków .Zażywając będziesz spożywać mniej kalorii i schudniesz szybko i bezpiecznie.

30szt 180zł

90szt 400zł

Email: angelakowasky@gmail.com

Whatsapp nas: +447479332740

----------

